# Japy 300m



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's been a while since I took some photos of this watch so here are a few more. It's a fine watch indeed - even my dad likes it









Any questions happily answered.

Enjoy



























Every time I post a pic I have to write something







!!









Finally


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I do like that watch Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> I do like that watch Paul


Ta John - so do I!

I started kicking myself as soon as I sold the automatic one I originally bought, I consider myself very lucky that I found this one on Ebay to replace it with


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Ole Chap,

Have you tried Jappy on a nice padded leather strap









Watch would look awesome with that combi.

Regs

Bry



pauluspaolo said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I do like that watch Paul
> ...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That is one impressive watch with great pics.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Many thanks for the positive comments.

I have tried it on a brown padded leather strap & it does look extremely good but, and it's a big but, the Japy bracelet is absolutely superb. I have never ever seen a better one on a watch of any price (& my friend MrCrowley has owned some fantastic & expensive watches in the past), also it's second to non in terms of comfort so I've sort of just kept the two together.

It's a belter


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

absolute stunner that paul, isn't it the model that takes apart, a sort of inner case that is detachable from an ouyer case??

john


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> absolute stunner that paul, isn't it the model that takes apart, a sort of inner case that is detachable from an ouyer case??
> 
> john


That's the one John,

presumably so that different dial/case combinations can be used. I'm not sure if Japy make watches anymore, though their website was still up & running last time I checked, but I do know that they offered a few different case styles - one like mine (also available with a tacymetre bezel), another quite strangely styled one which was apparently based (very loosely I'd say) on a vintage Bugatti car & a pretty ugly chronograph. They also supplied "packs" where you got various combinations of watch(es), different cases, various strap/bracelet options & also a special holder for the movement so that it could be used as a desk clock.

I only have this picture of a "dismantled" Japy - I've had to resize it but hopefully you get the general idea. You unscrew the crown, which screws in when you unscrew it & screws out to lock the movement in the case when you tighten it back up again. The opposite to a normal crown in fact! I'm not entirely certain that explained that particularly well but I can't think of a better way of putting it







!

As you might expect the quality is excellent.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Paul indeed, I remember your blue one but your yellow dial is much nicer I have to say, great photo's by the way


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Very nice Paul indeed, I remember your blue one but your yellow dial is much nicer I have to say, great photo's by the way


The yellow is a beautiful colour - there's a good chance that if this watch was an automatic then I'd be a one watch man


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A one watch man do they exsist


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Many thanks for the positive comments.
> 
> I have tried it on a brown padded leather strap & it does look extremely good but, and it's a big but, the Japy bracelet is absolutely superb. I have never ever seen a better one on a watch of any price (& my friend MrCrowley has owned some fantastic & expensive watches in the past), also it's second to non in terms of comfort so I've sort of just kept the two together.
> 
> It's a belter


What a great looking diver. It is beautiful...maybe even better than my Seiko orange monster. Your photos are excellent too. Being somewhat new to this watch collecting hobby, I must admit that I've never heard of Japy. Could you please talk a little about the company, the quality of its products and PRICES for one like yours with an automatic movement, if available?

Bruce Hobart


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great looking watch. I echo Bruce's comments, can you give some idea of the price of these watches and quality of manufacture.

Also how do you find the time keeping on the automatic?

Matt


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mattjg01 said:


> Great looking watch. I echo Bruce's comments, can you give some idea of the price of these watches and quality of manufacture.
> 
> Also how do you find the time keeping on the automatic?
> 
> Matt


Well the yellow dial is a quartz so timekeeping is excellent as you'd expect. The auto was adjusted at the factory to within chronometer specs - they didn't have it tested & certified though as this would have increased the price - so needless to say timekeeping was excellent on that one too (not that I ever checked it too closely).

Quality is very good but I'm not really sure how you assess build quality anyway - I've never had a watch fall apart on me so I suppose all my watches have been well built







Finish is a very evenly applied all over brushed finish (no polished surfaces at all). The dials are fantastic with curved edges - the automatic had raised indices that the second & minute hands passed under - lume is good & the bezel on the yellow on is bang on all the markers when rotated (the blue dialled one looked slightly off to me but that may have been my eyes







). As previously mentioned the bracelet is absolutely fantastic - it's in the oyster style with solid screwed links & a divers extension. Also it's just about the thickest bracelet I've ever seen as the links are something like 4mm thick.

Price? Well not cheap but not vastly expensive either, the automatic was new from the company & I think cost Â£600(ish) with shipping (from France) included. The yellow one came from Ebay for well under Â£200 - I think the factory charged Â£450/500 for a quartz model - so this was a bit of a bargain really.

I suspect they aren't available new anymore - I dealt with the company director when I bought my auto & at the end of the deal (which took a long time due to various reasons beyond our control) he told me that the company had been taken over. I've just checked & the website is now down so it looks bleak for anyone wanting a new Japy







!

There's a decent review of an automatic one here (my automatic was just like this one - I do wonder why I ever let it go sometimes














): http://www.time2watch.net/japyreview.htm

Hope this helps


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Excellent info and a good review link. Looks like another one to add to my wish list. I'll be sure to keep my eyes peeled for a used one.

Matt


----------

